# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  میخوام تغیر کنم اما نمیدونم چطور؟

## fateme12

.من خیلی تنبلم دومین کنکورمه پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم پشت کنکور موندم که درسخون بشم اما همونیم که بودم!امسال تازه از اول عید شروع کردم ساعت مطالعم7ساعته کلا.میترسم که امسال بدتر از پارسال بشم صدبار تصمیم گرفتم عوض بشم ولی نتونستم.همش خواب همش گوشی همش تنبلی به قرآن خسته ام از خودم چکار کنم؟یه چیزی میگم قضاوتم نکنید من واقعا باهوشم و این هوش باعث ضررم میشه!چون خوب میدونم چطور اطرافیانمو گول بزنم!همیشه درسارو شب امتحانی خوندم چون میدونستم بااینحال20میشم انگار هیچ هدفی تو زندگیم ندارم هیچ هدفی تو درس خوندن ندارم چکار کنم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> .من خیلی تنبلم دومین کنکورمه پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم پشت کنکور موندم که درسخون بشم اما همونیم که بودم!امسال تازه از اول عید شروع کردم ساعت مطالعم7ساعته کلا.میترسم که امسال بدتر از پارسال بشم صدبار تصمیم گرفتم عوض بشم ولی نتونستم.همش خواب همش گوشی همش تنبلی به قرآن خسته ام از خودم چکار کنم؟یه چیزی میگم قضاوتم نکنید من واقعا باهوشم و این هوش باعث ضررم میشه!چون خوب میدونم چطور اطرافیانمو گول بزنم!همیشه درسارو شب امتحانی خوندم چون میدونستم بااینحال20میشم انگار هیچ هدفی تو زندگیم ندارم هیچ هدفی تو درس خوندن ندارم چکار کنم؟


*
انسانی که میگوید: میخواهم تغییر کنم ولی شما به من بگوئید چگونه؟؟
به نظر مشتاق و جدی می آید اما این طور نیست بلکه او مایل به داشتن مرجع قدرت یا سروری است که امیدوار است برای او نظمی درونی به ارمغان بیاورد
اما آیا هیچ مقامی تاکنون توانسته است باعث ایجاد نظمی درونی شود؟؟*

----------


## Shah1n

> .من خیلی تنبلم دومین کنکورمه پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم پشت کنکور موندم که درسخون بشم اما همونیم که بودم!امسال تازه از اول عید شروع کردم ساعت مطالعم7ساعته کلا.میترسم که امسال بدتر از پارسال بشم صدبار تصمیم گرفتم عوض بشم ولی نتونستم.همش خواب همش گوشی همش تنبلی به قرآن خسته ام از خودم چکار کنم؟یه چیزی میگم قضاوتم نکنید من واقعا باهوشم و این هوش باعث ضررم میشه!چون خوب میدونم چطور اطرافیانمو گول بزنم!همیشه درسارو شب امتحانی خوندم چون میدونستم بااینحال20میشم انگار هیچ هدفی تو زندگیم ندارم هیچ هدفی تو درس خوندن ندارم چکار کنم؟


خوبه خودت اشاره میکنی هدفی نداری
هدف داشته باش
چیزی که به وجدت بیاره
نمیدونم چرا همه ی بچه ها هدف هایی رو انتخاب میکنن که بقیه بگن خوبه
شما چیزیو انتخاب کن که دوس داری و بعد تو اون مسیر قدم بردار
باید یه چیزی باشه که وقتی بهش فکر میکنی احساس خوشحالی و نشاط خیلی زیادی داشته باشی
اول بشین ببین چی میخوای

----------


## Fawzi

> .من خیلی تنبلم دومین کنکورمه پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم پشت کنکور موندم که درسخون بشم اما همونیم که بودم!امسال تازه از اول عید شروع کردم ساعت مطالعم7ساعته کلا.میترسم که امسال بدتر از پارسال بشم صدبار تصمیم گرفتم عوض بشم ولی نتونستم.همش خواب همش گوشی همش تنبلی به قرآن خسته ام از خودم چکار کنم؟یه چیزی میگم قضاوتم نکنید من واقعا باهوشم و این هوش باعث ضررم میشه!چون خوب میدونم چطور اطرافیانمو گول بزنم!همیشه درسارو شب امتحانی خوندم چون میدونستم بااینحال20میشم انگار هیچ هدفی تو زندگیم ندارم هیچ هدفی تو درس خوندن ندارم چکار کنم؟


اصل حرکت ، هدفه ..
هدف نداشتن مثل بی مقصد بودنه ..سرگردون و حیرون ..
یک هدف رو واسه خودت تعیین کن و برای تغییر اوضاع دیگه اعمال قبلی رو انجام نده 
گوشیو محدود کن 
برای ساعات روزت برنامه بریز و درس خوندن رو استارت بزن و تایم رو کم کم ببر بالا 
گول زدن اطرافیان هم به چه درد میخوره؟ تو در حقیقت خودتو داری گول میزنی 

برای تغییر اوضاعت خودتو تغییر بده  
وگرنه انقدر تو این منجلاب میمونی که غرق میشی..

----------


## mary.dhg

عزیزم در نظر داشته باش که ادم باهوش هدفمنده و کارهاشو به تاخیر نمیندازه.....
بنظرم ادم های تنبل خلاقن ولی لزومن باهوش نیستن...
خلاقیتت در گول زدن خانواده ومشاور ودوستانت بالخره روزی زیر سوال میره...
اون موقع هم میتونی بپیچونی؟
وقتی نتایج کنکور1400 اومد رو سایت میتونی خودت و اطرافیانتو به قول خودت بپیچونی و گول بزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed79

> .من خیلی تنبلم دومین کنکورمه پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم پشت کنکور موندم که درسخون بشم اما همونیم که بودم!امسال تازه از اول عید شروع کردم ساعت مطالعم7ساعته کلا.میترسم که امسال بدتر از پارسال بشم صدبار تصمیم گرفتم عوض بشم ولی نتونستم.همش خواب همش گوشی همش تنبلی به قرآن خسته ام از خودم چکار کنم؟یه چیزی میگم قضاوتم نکنید من واقعا باهوشم و این هوش باعث ضررم میشه!چون خوب میدونم چطور اطرافیانمو گول بزنم!همیشه درسارو شب امتحانی خوندم چون میدونستم بااینحال20میشم انگار هیچ هدفی تو زندگیم ندارم هیچ هدفی تو درس خوندن ندارم چکار کنم؟


*محیط مطالعه ات رو تغییر بده . میتونی دکوراسیون اتاقت رو هم عوض کنی
**برای عوض شدن باید هزینه کنی . چیزای وقت گیری که واست ارزش دارن رو کاملا حذف کن . مثل گوشی یا لپ تاپ
قدم به قدم جلو برو . یه دفعه 12 ساعت نخون . روزی نیم ساعت بیشتر بخون نه کمتر نه بیشتر
آزمون بزن حتما . وقتی ازمون بدی ذهنت درگیر غلطات میشه و ناچار میشی بیشتر درس بخونی 
دوستات اگه درس خون نیستن دورشون رو خط بکش . هر شب زنگ بزنی به فلان دوستت و هر دوتاتون از درس نخوندنا و ناامیدیتون بگین هیچ چیزی عوض نمیشه
**موقع درس خوندن هر عامل حواس پرتی رو از اتاقت بیرون بذار . کتاب هات رو هم قایم نکن که چشمت نخوره بهشون ... از اتفاق بذار جلوی چشمت تا انگیزه بگیری
**عادتای بد و به درد نخور خودشون رو تغذیه میکنن . وقتی ناامیدی میری توی نت چرخ میزنی . همین چرخ زدن توی نت ناامیدی بیشتری میاره چون داری وقت تلف میکنی ... و همین ناامیدی باز تایم تلف شده میاره . این چرخه رو باید بشکنی ...*

----------


## Carolin

- هرکیُ توی ایران میبینم باهوشه ولی تنبلی کرده/ گویا تک خرفت ایران منو شهاب اناریُ و یه چنتا رتبه یک کنکور دیگه واز خارجیا هم انیشتینو و نیوتونو و نیکلا تسلا و چنتای دیگه ان که مث تراکتور زحمت میکشن !




> من واقعا باهوشم و این هوش باعث ضررم میشه!


+نمنم چه اتفاق خاصی باید بیفته که ملت  باور کنه بااین مختصاتی که میده هوشش متوسطه و باید زحمت بکشه / بعداز کنکور برنامه دارم نفری یه میلیون تومن بمردم عزیز ایران بدم تا از خر هوش بالا پیاده شن 
+

حالا شما خوبید طرف بچه سندروم داون و دوقطبیُ بیش فعالشُ اورده میگ باهوشه مثلا حیف که کم داره :Yahoo (4): / احساس میکنم اون تراکتوری که مثش زحمت میکشیم داره از روم رد میشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rozedentist

> - هرکیُ توی ایران میبینم باهوشه ولی تنبلی کرده/ گویا تک خرفت ایران منو شهاب اناریُ و یه چنتا رتبه یک کنکور دیگه واز خارجیا هم انیشتینو و نیوتونو و نیکلا تسلا و چنتای دیگه ان که مث تراکتور زحمت میکشن !+نمنم چه اتفاق خاصی باید بیفته که ملت  باور کنه بااین مختصاتی که میده هوشش متوسطه و باید زحمت بکشه / بعداز کنکور برنامه دارم نفری یه میلیون تومن بمردم عزیز ایران بدم تا از خر هوش بالا پیاده شن +حالا شما خوبید طرف بچه سندروم داون و دوقطبیُ بیش فعالشُ اورده میگ باهوشه مثلا حیف که کم داره/ احساس میکنم اون تراکتوری که مثش زحمت میکشیم داره از روم رد میشه


آره اتفاقا از نشونه های هوش بالا عدم خودبرتر بینی ، گفتن زیاد (نمیدونم)، و گاها عدم اعتماد بنفس درباره هوششونه اینم اینک معتبر:https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-cor...ow-self-esteem

----------


## fateme12

> - هرکیُ توی ایران میبینم باهوشه ولی تنبلی کرده/ گویا تک خرفت ایران منو شهاب اناریُ و یه چنتا رتبه یک کنکور دیگه واز خارجیا هم انیشتینو و نیوتونو و نیکلا تسلا و چنتای دیگه ان که مث تراکتور زحمت میکشن !
> 
> 
> 
> +نمنم چه اتفاق خاصی باید بیفته که ملت  باور کنه بااین مختصاتی که میده هوشش متوسطه و باید زحمت بکشه / بعداز کنکور برنامه دارم نفری یه میلیون تومن بمردم عزیز ایران بدم تا از خر هوش بالا پیاده شن 
> +
> 
> حالا شما خوبید طرف بچه سندروم داون و دوقطبیُ بیش فعالشُ اورده میگ باهوشه مثلا حیف که کم داره/ احساس میکنم اون تراکتوری که مثش زحمت میکشیم داره از روم رد میشه


ولا منو اینجا کسی نمیشناسه که بخوام پز هوشمو بدم!گفتم باهوشم چون نتیجه تست های معتبر و حرف اطرافیان و شناختیه که از خودم دارم؛ثانیا شمایی که خودت رو با داری خودتو با نیکولا تسلا و انیشتین تو یه رده قرار میدی بعد به من انتقاد میکنی؟ کاش یاد بگیری در مورد افراد بیمار هم اینطور حرف نزنی شاید اونی که سندرم داون و بیش فعالی داره عقلش کاملتر از خیلی اراز آدمای سالم باشه!

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme12


.من خیلی تنبلم دومین کنکورمه پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم پشت کنکور موندم که درسخون بشم اما همونیم که بودم!امسال تازه از اول عید شروع کردم ساعت مطالعم7ساعته کلا.میترسم که امسال بدتر از پارسال بشم صدبار تصمیم گرفتم عوض بشم ولی نتونستم.همش خواب همش گوشی همش تنبلی به قرآن خسته ام از خودم چکار کنم؟یه چیزی میگم قضاوتم نکنید من واقعا باهوشم و این هوش باعث ضررم میشه!چون خوب میدونم چطور اطرافیانمو گول بزنم!همیشه درسارو شب امتحانی خوندم چون میدونستم بااینحال20میشم انگار هیچ هدفی تو زندگیم ندارم هیچ هدفی تو درس خوندن ندارم چکار کنم؟


هر چه قدر دارم فکر می کنم می بینم شما اصلا مشکلی ندارید
وقتی هدف نداری>>>>تلاش هم نمی کنی.می خواد کنکور باشه،می خواد دانشگاه باشه ،می خواد زندگی عادی باشه یا هرچیز دیگه ای
خودتون رو آزار ندید و به درس نخوندن ادامه بدید چون اینجوری راهش نیست.از زندگی لذت ببرید.ارزش نداره برای چیزی که برات ارزش نداره وقت بذاری چه یه دقیقه چه یه روز چه چند سال ...*

----------


## Nine

بشین درست و حسابی فکر کن به چی علاقه داری و واقعا از ته دل خوشحالت میکنه اونوقت حاضری واسش هر کاری کنی

----------


## Carolin

> ولا منو اینجا کسی نمیشناسه که بخوام پز هوشمو بدم!گفتم باهوشم چون نتیجه تست های معتبر و حرف اطرافیان و شناختیه که از خودم دارم؛ثانیا شمایی که خودت رو با داری خودتو با نیکولا تسلا و انیشتین تو یه رده قرار میدی بعد به من انتقاد میکنی؟ کاش یاد بگیری در مورد افراد بیمار هم اینطور حرف نزنی شاید اونی که سندرم داون و بیش فعالی داره عقلش کاملتر از خیلی اراز آدمای سالم باشه!


*
قص علی هذا هدفم این بود با زبون طنز بهتون القا کنم  بقیه رقاباتون هم خنگ نیستن ولی زحمت هم میکشن و اینکه معیار سنجش هوش (نه فقط  برای شما بلکه برای کل ایرانیا) مقایسه خودتون با عمو عمه خاله و دایی نیس بلکه با رقاباتونه  /// اما هرچیزی رو گرفتید غیراز چیزیُ که باید میگرفتین(بل احیاهم عند ربهم یکلسون: بلکه کلاس اخلاق هم گذاشتید)
+
نمره 20 توی امتحانای تشریحی  ملاک نیست/سال 97 حداقل 60 هزارتا نمره 20 نهایی  زیست داشتن ولی دوتا درصد بالای 90 زیست توی کنکور بوده
+
خلاصه کنم درس بخونید  و گول هوش رو نخورید که یه چیزه نسبیه*

----------


## fateme12

> *
> قص علی هذا هدفم این بود با زبون طنز بهتون القا کنم  بقیه رقاباتون هم خنگ نیستن ولی زحمت هم میکشن و اینکه معیار سنجش هوش (نه فقط  برای شما بلکه برای کل ایرانیا) مقایسه خودتون با عمو عمه خاله و دایی نیس بلکه با رقاباتونه  /// اما هرچیزی رو گرفتید غیراز چیزیُ که باید میگرفتین(بل احیاهم عند ربهم یکلسون: بلکه کلاس اخلاق هم گذاشتید)
> +
> نمره 20 توی امتحانای تشریحی  ملاک نیست/سال 97 حداقل 60 هزارتا نمره 20 نهایی  زیست داشتن ولی دوتا درصد بالای 90 زیست توی کنکور بوده
> +
> خلاصه کنم درس بخونید  و گول هوش رو نخورید که یه چیزه نسبیه*


اوکی

----------


## mohammad5383070

سلام و عرض ادب و خسته نباشید.
بنده پایه دهم تجربی هستم و تا الان تقریبا هیچی نخوندم ومیخوام تازه شروع به خواندن کنم من وقتی درس ها را خودم از رو کتاب میخونم واقعا زیاد متوجه نمیشم (بخصوص اختصاصی ها) میخواستم بهم کمک کنید که آیا با فیلم آموزشی برم بهتره یا نه؟؟؟
و اینکه من واقعا در بحث برنامه نوشتن سردگرمم و نمیدونم چجوری و چیکار کنم برای برنامه نوشتن و هر نوع برنامه ای که نوشتم بدلیل اینکه صبح دیر از خواب پاشدم و تنبلی و اهمال کاری و... اصلا انجام ندادم
لطفا خواهش میکنم اگه میتونید به من در این موضوع کمک کنید تا بتوانم برنامه بنویسم چون واقعا سردرگم و گمراهم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟؟
با تشکر از لطفتون

----------


## Mahsa.TS

*یکی از اصلی ترین موانع موفقیت ترس هست ترس!!!!!!

بریزش دور

محکم و با اراده پیش برو*

----------


## Mahdis79

> سلام و عرض ادب و خسته نباشید.
> بنده پایه دهم تجربی هستم و تا الان تقریبا هیچی نخوندم ومیخوام تازه شروع به خواندن کنم من وقتی درس ها را خودم از رو کتاب میخونم واقعا زیاد متوجه نمیشم (بخصوص اختصاصی ها) میخواستم بهم کمک کنید که آیا با فیلم آموزشی برم بهتره یا نه؟؟؟
> و اینکه من واقعا در بحث برنامه نوشتن سردگرمم و نمیدونم چجوری و چیکار کنم برای برنامه نوشتن و هر نوع برنامه ای که نوشتم بدلیل اینکه صبح دیر از خواب پاشدم و تنبلی و اهمال کاری و... اصلا انجام ندادم
> لطفا خواهش میکنم اگه میتونید به من در این موضوع کمک کنید تا بتوانم برنامه بنویسم چون واقعا سردرگم و گمراهم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟؟
> با تشکر از لطفتون


شما فعلا درس های مدرسه رو بخون در همون حد امتحان های مدرسه کافیه
ایشالله تابستون یا حتی از سال یازدهم شروع به خوندن میکنی
خودتو اذیت نکن و اینقد به درس فکز نکن از الان
از الان همه فکرت بشه درس سال کنکور خسته میشی و قید کنکور رومیزنی

----------


## Doctormahdi

عجب

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

اوو شت این ویژگیایی منه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  ولی واقعا منکه با این افکارم خودمو نابووود کردم اعتماد به نفسم زیر خط فقره نمیدونم چیکار کنم اعتماد به نفسم بالا بیادو خودمو باور داشته باشم .... چون من دیدم همه کسایی که قبول شدن اعتماد به نفس بالایی دارن و خودشونو باور دارن

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

زیاد به بحث هوش و اینا توجه نکن اگر فکر کنی زیاده باعث خودبرتر بینی میشه ، اگر فک کنی کمه باعث نا امیدی :Yahoo (4):  ولی اون حرفی هم که اون بنده خدا زد درسته ، رقیبا هم از لحاظ هوشی در سطح خوبی هستن که میان برای رقابت رشته های تاپ :Yahoo (4):  پس بیخیال این موضوع. بحث سر تلاشه که با هدف درست داشتن و باور داشتن به هدف پیدا میشه راه چارش هم در درون خودته. بعضی چیزای بیرونی مثل محیط مطالعه مناسب و امکانات خیلی کمک کنندست اما بازم تاثیر عامل درونی غیر قابل انکاره.

----------


## Fatemehiyy

هیچ کس نمی تواند تو را نجات دهد،
هیچ کس نمی تواند تو را تغییر دهد،
همه اینها وظیفه خودت است...

----------

